# Headphones for gaming



## silverflash (Jul 8, 2011)

hi all

i need an headphone JUST for game... i'm interest to a 2.1 with an high quality... for the moment i'm interest to siberia v2 and ath-ad700!

i should take also a sound card, i think an asus xonar dx, and a mic zalman clip 

budget max "130€ about" for sound card+headphones. (sound card+mic=50€)
i should buy by amaz0n.it


----------



## hellrazor (Jul 8, 2011)

If it's only for gaming, I'd also recommend getting an ambiophonics mixer because it makes 3d audio so much better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love my Plantronics if my cat didn't chew the cables


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 8, 2011)

AD700 is very good for gaming as its positioning are excelent
but you probably have to put up its lacks of bass.


----------



## silverflash (Jul 9, 2011)

do you know also siberia v2, are worse/much worse than ad700?

no problem for bass, just interest for positioning and confortable(but i know that are both comfortable)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 24, 2011)

Never heard of the v2, but the ad700 is one of the most comfortable headphones I've tried, its wing system works extremely well, you can hardly feel it when you're using it,


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 24, 2011)

Siberia V2 has the added advantage of built in mic, if you are not too interested than that the AD700 should win outright purely because of the sound quality difference (at least according to people who used both). Otherwise, the V2 is a very nice compromise between price, sound quality and features.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 25, 2011)

Siberia v2's are good from what Ive been reading around the net


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 25, 2011)

The AD700s are much better than the Siberias. There is just no comparison.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 25, 2011)

no doubt about that, but if someone needs an out of the box, quick voip fix, a mic that does not pick up ambient noise like keyboard and mouse clicks, and has no existing headphones yet, 'gaming headphones' will do the thing. SQ's on most modern gaming headsets are quite impressive nowadays (ive auditioned a carcharias and was quite impresseed, I was expecting cheap muddy sounds, but tbh it was ok)


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 25, 2011)

The Razer and SteelSeries headsets sound alright for the money. The AD700s sound brilliant for the asking price.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

For its price, you hardly going to find a headphone that sounds better than the AD700,


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 26, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> The Razer and SteelSeries headsets sound alright for the money. The AD700s sound brilliant for the asking price.


Dang, now Im itching to have them AD700s as well hehe. Do they have the same sound signature as SR80i's? (sparkly highs and not enough  low bass?)


----------



## Frederik S (Jul 26, 2011)

The AD700s have a good amount of bass but it is not that extended. They are not sparkly like Grado headphones, but the midrange is very very good.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

AD700 is airy and laidback, not "in your face" like Grados.

i definitely prefer AD700 from SR80i or even SR225i


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 26, 2011)

yeah ok thanks. I asked because I didnt want to have another similar sounding cans . Would probly pick one up to fill that mid needs (and bass that does not drown out other details). sr80s quite lackin on the low bass department


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 28, 2011)

AD700 also quite lacking on the lowbass department, mainly because of its open design

if you want proper lowbass department you can take DT770 or the M50
both have bass that extend down very low, 

but it wont have a proper soundstage like the AD700


----------

